

Living Things - DaniFong
http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/08/14/living-things/

======
Chocobean
excerpt from John Donne's Meditation XVII

    
    
      No man is an island, entire of itself; 
      every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main. 
      If a clod be washed away by the sea, Europe is the less, as well as if a promontory were, 
        as well as if a manor of thy friend's or of thine own were: any man's death diminishes me, 
        because I am involved in mankind, and therefore never send to know for whom the bells tolls; it tolls for thee.

